# Soft Drink Syrup



## mxd (2/11/09)

as I'm asking all my noob q's thought I would continue 

If I want to do softdring in my kegs, do I just have a keg with soda water and add a syrup to it ?

are there any good spots to buy the syrups or do you just use the cordials from the super markets ?

the wife like ginger beer (non alcholic) which I think I can do in a kit form, and I like diet lemon, diet coke,


mmm, at this stage I think I will have my freezer full of kegs (it takes 6, just need to pick it up).

thanks again
Matt


----------



## schooey (2/11/09)

The commercial syrups that pubs use now come in a bladder in a cardboard box and hook into the post mix machine.... From memory, they're pretty expensive (Something like $300?) but make a ridiculous amount of soft drink.. Maybe easier to look for the Soda Stream syrups at Kmart or wherever


----------



## MarkBastard (2/11/09)

Being able to buy post mix syrup would be awesome. BULK BUY!


----------



## riverside (2/11/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Being able to buy post mix syrup would be awesome. BULK BUY!




Yes it would, id be in for sure !


----------



## EZE-09Z (2/11/09)

i got this link from here on the forum and i bought a couple of the flavours. i bought the small range of syrups ( 750ml ) so i can gauge what its like and i have to say its pretty good quality.

i have one dedicated soda keg and was going to pour the syrup into the keg and fill with water but want sure if i could do this so i just left it as a soda water keg.

will definately be buying more and yes you can get 5 ltr drums.

i bought the cola,blue heaven and the creaming soda.

well worth a look :beer: 


http://store.cnsd.com.au/index.php?route=common/home


----------



## MarkBastard (2/11/09)

Mate how much soft drink does 750ml of the syrup make?


----------



## EZE-09Z (2/11/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Mate how much soft drink does 750ml of the syrup make?




Mark,

not sure how much but you only need like one small squirt in a schooy glass and topped up with soda. there pretty strong syrups...... not like the ones in coles and woolies.

you can also buy sampler bottles to try..... i think there 100ml but i bought the 750's straight up.

hope that helps


----------



## edoeven (2/11/09)

I have used the soda stream syrups + water + force carb (or +alcohol for extra fun...) a few times and served them out of the keg fridge  goes down well for the non-beer drinkers at a party


----------



## EZE-09Z (2/11/09)

likesbeer:D said:


> I have used the soda stream syrups + water + force carb (or +alcohol for extra fun...) a few times and served them out of the keg fridge  goes down well for the non-beer drinkers at a party



ok so you put the syrup and water into the keg and carb that way ????????


i was going to try this but wasnt keen.


----------



## Mr.Moonshine (2/11/09)

I recently did a keg of soda water to have (as it was my sober month). Got some soda stream syrups and used those to flavour the soda water in the glass, bloody good result in my opinion. The only thing that beats having soft drink on tap is having awesome beer on tap


----------



## MarkBastard (2/11/09)

So 750ml should easily be enough for a 19L keg?

Cause I was thinking about making up a scotch and coke keg. I was thinking 4.5L of Scotch, enough syrup, and then water, and all carbonated.

Dunno if it's a good idea or not though, like would it stay fresh or not?


----------



## reviled (2/11/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> So 750ml should easily be enough for a 19L keg?
> 
> Cause I was thinking about making up a scotch and coke keg. I was thinking 4.5L of Scotch, enough syrup, and then water, and all carbonated.
> 
> Dunno if it's a good idea or not though, like would it stay fresh or not?



I dunno if it would stay fresh, even if it is under pressure.. Would be good for a party keg tho!


----------



## EZE-09Z (2/11/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> So 750ml should easily be enough for a 19L keg?
> 
> Cause I was thinking about making up a scotch and coke keg. I was thinking 4.5L of Scotch, enough syrup, and then water, and all carbonated.
> 
> Dunno if it's a good idea or not though, like would it stay fresh or not?




Mark,

my local pub has bundy and coke on tap........... i freaked out when i saw it and they do the same thing you just mentioned.

the way the did it was add the water and coke syrup ( i presume it would have been a coke post mix ) carbonate it and then add the Bundy after the first carb and then repressurise it to serving pressure.

it was funny to see 5 beer taps and one bundy and coke tap so i would presume its possible but not sure on if it will stay fresh.

trial and error i suppose


----------



## MarkBastard (2/11/09)

Good point, trial and error for sure.

It'd be cool if we could get quite small kegs, like 4L or so. Wonder if there's any way to convert a flask or something.


----------



## clean brewer (2/11/09)

Mark^Bastard said:


> So 750ml should easily be enough for a 19L keg?
> 
> Cause I was thinking about making up a scotch and coke keg. I was thinking 4.5L of Scotch, enough syrup, and then water, and all carbonated.
> 
> Dunno if it's a good idea or not though, like would it stay fresh or not?



You need 4 x 700ml bottles of Spirit for a 19ltr Keg, also just buy your mixer, chill it and pour into keg with Spirit, much easier... Just top up co2 and adjust pressure appropriately for desired carb/dispensing pressure....


> Mark,
> 
> my local pub has bundy and coke on tap........... i freaked out when i saw it and they do the same thing you just mentioned.
> 
> ...


Bundy on Tap comes already done in Kegs from Bundaberg Rum out of Sydney with all their other Pre-mix items....

:icon_cheers: CB


----------



## lefty2446 (3/11/09)

An independent post mix supplier. Price is approx $80 and makes 90L from memory. (Disclaimer: I do occasional sub contract work for this company)

Linky

Lefty


----------



## Sully (3/11/09)

I use the Sodastream cordials and they are great. 1x SS cordial makes 12L, so 1.5 bottles do a 19L no worries and cheap - about $5 a bottle. I have been carbing with the cordial added but not happy with the results so I will try carbing the water first then add the cordial.

The Crows Nest stuff is not too bad, the Lemonade wasn't that fantastic though. I think you need about 4L to do one keg IIRC.

If you want a Ginger Beer try Buderim Ginger Refresher Cordial (Coles & Woolies have it), 1x 750ml makes 4L and very nice, it works out a bit more expensive though. I am going to make a Lemon Lime and Bitters of theirs as well.

Cheers

Sully


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (3/11/09)

Sully said:


> If you want a Ginger Beer try Buderim Ginger Refresher Cordial
> Cheers
> 
> Sully




Don't try fermenting it ,,, it dosn't ...... must be preservitives.....


cheers


----------



## ausdb (3/11/09)

EZE-09Z said:


> Mark,
> 
> my local pub has bundy and coke on tap........... i freaked out when i saw it and they do the same thing you just mentioned.
> 
> ...


At my 40th birthday bash we had Gin & Tonic on tap, two bottles of Tanqueray enough and enough bottles of tonic water to dilute it down to 5% ABV. It got hammered pretty hard at the party and I have finally made an alcoholic beverage that my wife will drink (she hates beer)  the party was over a month ago and it still tastes the same now.

The tonic water was already chilled and all we did was pour them into the keg and force carbonate with 300kPa pressure, rechill and then recarbonate at 300 kPa so it was saturated with CO at about 5C.



Sully said:


> If you want a Ginger Beer try Buderim Ginger Refresher Cordial (Coles & Woolies have it), 1x 750ml makes 4L and very nice, it works out a bit more expensive though. I am going to make a Lemon Lime and Bitters of theirs as well.



I have tried 50% Buderim Ginger refresher and 50% Bundaberg Ginger beer cordial, it was very nice

Some things to think about is that you will use heaps of CO to make soda water/ carbonated soft drinks and you may need a tap with flow control or long beer lines to stop gas breakout when you pour as you need to keep the pressure in the kegs up around the 300 kPa mark.


----------



## atomicfr33x (3/11/09)

EZE-09Z said:


> Mark,
> 
> my local pub has bundy and coke on tap........... i freaked out when i saw it and they do the same thing you just mentioned.
> 
> ...





up on the Gold Coast there are pubs that commonly have Bundy & Cola on tap (called Dark and Stormy), it gets sent from the Bundy distillery as a mixer keg.. frakken sweet..


----------



## MarkBastard (3/11/09)

atomicfr33x said:


> up on the Gold Coast there are pubs that commonly have Bundy & Cola on tap (called Dark and Stormy), it gets sent from the Bundy distillery as a mixer keg.. frakken sweet..



dont know how anyone can drink that horrible stuff :huh:


----------



## Sammus (3/11/09)

i dont mind it. its not only on the goldy, ive seen it all over newcastle as well.


----------



## boingk (3/11/09)

Seen a few Bundys on tap getting around the place, gotta say I don't mind the occasional one. This pre-mix business sounds like it'd be a blast!

- boingk


----------

